# Upgrading advice



## ContraCoffee (Dec 8, 2018)

Hello all, lurker turned poster looking for advice on first serious espresso machine & grinder.









At the moment I have a basic Delonghi ECP and Krupps GVx2 burr grinder. I am at the stage where I am looking to upgrade to a Gaggia classic or Rancilio Silvia along with a much upgraded grinder.

I have a budget of approximately £400 for both. My drink of choice is mainly espresso but also make a few milk based also. I would generally make 1-3 drinks at a time.

What advice/recommendations would you give in regards to spending? I would be interested to possibly try the second hand forum if it meant getting more bang for my buck but unsure on where to start.

Any tips or general guidance would be greatly appreciated!


----------

